# staying with horn hook and converting newer rolling stock to them



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

In the effort to keep this new project of mine as inexpensive as possible, would it be crazy to stay with horn hook?
I've noticed you can buy them for next to nothing on ebay, and converting newer stuff to them would be as simple perhaps simpler from what I've read) as upgrading to kaydees, correct?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

DT&I said:


> In the effort to keep this new project of mine *as inexpensive* as possible, would it be crazy to stay with horn hook?


 No.




DT&I said:


> I've noticed you can buy them for next to nothing on ebay, and converting newer stuff to them would be as simple perhaps simpler from what I've read) as upgrading to kaydees, correct?


i would not change the newer ones back. You can have some cars with one of each and that would be the cheapest and essayist way to do it.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

Southern said:


> i would not change the newer ones back. You can have some cars with one of each and that would be the cheapest and essayist way to do it.


a good thought, but both my DT&I locos have horn hooks on them


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Just create one (or 2 since you have 2 locos) cars with a horn hook on one end and a knuckle on the other. Then these always run next to the engine or between the string of cars with horn hooks and cars with knuckles. I had this situation with passenger cars except reversed. I had a diesel with knuckles and passenger cars with horn hooks. The "conversion car" was my solution until I converted them all to knuckles.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Use Magic Mates... http://bobsmodelworks.com/2008/09/newcomers-non-comprehensive-ho-scale-coupler-guide/ ...they can be found at most trains shows and cost much less than Kadees. Use a transition car like has been pointed out, I have several, including an auxiliary water tender for my Rivarossi steam which I refuse to convert to Kadees... http://bobsmodelworks.com/2008/08/undecorated-bachmann-ho-scale-nw-auxillary-water-tender/


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yeh, the conversion car is a good thought. I really don't wanna go to the trouble, but the magic mates look like a good idea as well. only place I could just now find them online was at IHC


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a few conversion cars. On my cabooses I place a horn hoot and Kaydee on each since they are always at the end of the train. As time goes on I have been upgrading all the couplers to the same type and metal wheels. At shows if I get a bargain there is an upgrade session. 

The only issue I have had with the horn hook type is when backing a train up. They tend to come undone easier.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i still have a conversion car with a mantua coupler on it.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

If you cut the tab off the horn hook coupler it works for the conversion. Looking at the coupler at track level, cut the left side tab as close to the coupler body as possible. It should than hook to the knuckle coupler.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Depending on he make of the car, replacing one horn hook with one knuckle to crate a conversion car may or may not be much trouble.

For example, if you have an Athearn car it is as simple as popping off the coupler box cover, replacing the coupler, and popping the box cover back on. However, if you have Tyco cars that is another matter entirely. The couplers are riveted and your either have to VERY carefully pop the rivet or drill it out and replace it with a nut and bolt of appropriate size.

What I would do is convert one of the new cars. The newer cars have couplers attached via a screw or via the pop on box making it easier to replace a coupler. Bachmann silver series or Atlas trainman are good inexpensive new cars.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you want horn hook couplers, i will mail you some, free..
i prefer kd's, appearance, plus they work with under track uncoupling magnets..


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Kaydee makes couplers that fit into the talgo trucks on older Tyco, Life Like, Bachmann and AMH cars. One envelop contains 2 pair, enough for 4 conversion cars.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I did that at first but now have all knuckle couplers and steel wheels.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, steel wheels will make a significant difference in how well the cars roll and stay on the track. I, too converted all mine to steel wheels.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

DavefromMD said:


> Yes, steel wheels will make a significant difference in how well the cars roll and stay on the track. I, too converted all mine to steel wheels.


I have to many to convert to steel all at once. All the ones used in the mail trains are changed over. Secondary cars have a mix.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

I at one time thought that horn hooks would never see my collection. However recently I felt compelled to start my own little horn hook fleet. I have a dedicated Athearn BB GP40 for this


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yeh, there's really nothing wrong with horn hooks, they worked fine for decades. I'm going with the conversion car idea until I can better afford a switch over on down the road


----------

